# Portable Pocket Screw Face Frame Assembly Jig



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I have seen this jig elsewhere, but I couldn't find it so I I drew up my on plan. With the prospect of some cabinet work in the near future, I figured I would need something like this to use on site so I built one.

The purpose of this jig is two allow the user to place the face frame stile face down against the top support and the rail (also face down) against the vertical support. Clamp as needed. Then drive the pocket screws into the stile. The result should be a good strong joint. I do this all the time on the very work surface I used to build this jig. Note: You can never have too many clamps! :grin:

I will be testing it out in the next day or so.

This jig was easy to build, nothing fancy about it. I used some 1/2 inch thick plywood that was just in my way. That solved two problems - eliminated the storage problem and I got a new jig.

The base and the work surface are both 1/2 inch thick. You can use whatever you have handy. The reason I did it this way was so I would have some material left under the dadoes that were cut for the "T" tracks. As it turned out, even my shortest screws ( #6 x 1") poked through the back side. I used a file to file off the points and that problem was solved.

Note: I used 1/2 inch mdf and double sided tape to frame the "T" track, then cut the stopped dadoes with a 1/2 inch pattern bit in the router.

I attached the two pieces of plywood together with a liberal amount of glue, a-whole-lotta clamps, and a few 1/4 inch crown staples. 

Other than that, the layout is simple math. Provide two supports that are 90 deg to each other. I did not glue them down. If I need to move the vertical piece, I can back out the screws and relocate it.

I used a framing square and a speed square to line up the pieces before screwing them in place.

The end result is a light jig that can be clamped at all four corners or across the back and/or front. I rounded the corners with a 3/4 inch radius. I like rounded stuff. 

Feel free to use my drawing to make your own jig. Post a picture when you get finished so we can see what you come up with.
Mike


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another nice idea, Mike. I can see it being nice to have this for doing work at my kids' houses, plus being able to do a quick setup at home. thanks.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Never used a Kreg before so forgive ignorance... is this jig for screwing the pieces together after they've been drilled on some other jig?


----------



## preacher (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm currently building a set of cabinets for my son and use pocket holes all the time. This jig is just what I've been looking for. Thanks Mike. I'm looking for to making one as soon as I get the track and clamps.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job Mike. I'll have to make one of these. Seems like whenever I use my Kreg Jig and go to screw something together it moves off center from where I want it to be. I know it needs to be clamped securely before affixing the screws but sometimes I still think I don't need to clamp. NOT...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Wood Chip said:


> Never used a Kreg before so forgive ignorance... is this jig for screwing the pieces together after they've been drilled on some other jig?


Yes Gary. The kreg pocket hole jig is use to drill the holes at 15 degrees in one piece and the screws go through into the second piece. This jig is to hold the pieces together securely so they don't move when driving the screws in.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Yes Gary. The kreg pocket hole jig is use to drill the holes at 15 degrees in one piece and the screws go through into the second piece. This jig is to hold the pieces together securely so they don't move when driving the screws in.


Yes sir. What Angie said.

I usually clamp the pieces on my work table. Been doing that for years. However, this is portable so it can be used on location to assemble the frames. 

There are several jigs on the market that allow you to drill pocket holes. All of the cabinets I have built were constructed in this manner.

Here is an overview of pocket hole construction, and a few pics of some of my projects.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*The Maiden Voyage*

Today, I built the first face frame using the new assembly jig.

To prepare the pieces, I carefully measured the cabinet, then cut each piece of the frame to its final length.

If you look close at the pictures, you will see numbers on the end of each piece. This is the first time I have done this, but believe me, it won't be the last. The numbers made matching the pieces to each other easy peasy.

The jig made frame assembly an easy task.

Now for the bad part. First thing, a screw in the "T" track stripped out and wouldn't hold the clamp. Looks like I need to find some short machine screws so I can countersink a nut underneath the base.

That was the only drawback. I can see this jig will get a lot of use. I had it clamped to the edge of the workbench.

Here are a few pics of the assembly jig action... and a shot of the pocket hole drilling jig.  I love that thing! :smile:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your a pro at this Mike . Wish I could hang out with you for a day to learn this stuff hands on


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow your a pro at this Mike . Wish I could hang out with you for a day to learn this stuff hands on


Well, the yard does need mowing! >


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

@MT Stringer - Well thought and superbly executed Mike. When did you sneak in the pneumatic actuator on the K4 Mike? I missed that one, but a really spiffy idea. Is it foot actuated?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ratbob said:


> @MT Stringer - Well thought and superbly executed Mike. When did you sneak in the pneumatic actuator on the K4 Mike? I missed that one, but a really spiffy idea. Is it foot actuated?


Thanks Jeff. You can read all about it in this thread.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/43934-modifying-kreg-pocket-hole-jig.html

It works great.

Read through the thread. I have a video attached of it in action. And the parts are listed in one or two of the posts.

My Kreg model is the one with the handle on the back side. My whole purpose of the modification was to eliminate having to reach over/around the large pieces such as cabinet base sides to actuate the clamp. More than once I have scraped my arm which resulted in a bruise (thin skinned due to blood thinners). When we built our buffet, I clamped my original jig/ mounting board configuration to the table saw and my wife operated the clamp while I drilled the holes. Over one hundred for those five cabinets.

I knew right then and there that there had to be a better way. So, I got to thinking... :grin:


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I like it. 

now you just need to add one or two items from general tools and you will be A for away. 

something like this: 856 - Face Frame System Jig

sadly, I cannot get it here locally in South Africa :-(

if you want to be slightly more complicated just to make provision for wider rails and stiles: (although you will only need a small bit of aluminium extrusion with your alignment blocks )
8562 - Professional Face Frame Jig System X2
8561 - Professional Face Frame Jig


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Jeff. You can read all about it in this thread.
> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/43934-modifying-kreg-pocket-hole-jig.html
> 
> It works great.
> ...


I searched and found it last night Mike, very well thought through and documented. The link to the video is broken, but I can see where it would really streamline making cabinet face frames. Did the machine screws and nuts solve the T-Track pull-out issues? Those toggle clamps can generate a LOT of force.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here ya go, Jeff.

MyKregPocketHoleJigDemo.mp4 Video by mt_stringer | Photobucket

It also doubles as a pecan cracker. :grin:
Works Great As A Pecan Cracker Too! Video by mt_stringer | Photobucket


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow your a pro at this Mike . Wish I could hang out with you for a day to learn this stuff hands on


Rick with the knowledge Mike has we would all need to spend more than a day.


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice setup, cool design. Your really good!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Today, I built the first face frame using the new assembly jig.
> 
> To prepare the pieces, I carefully measured the cabinet, then cut each piece of the frame to its final length.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,very professional. You could turn out face frames by the thousand with this jig.Of course I'm gunna make one & I'll use it for other joinery/projects as well.Jamesjj


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WHOA! Look what I found on the tube!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

A very nice system, obviously they make a lot of the same thing.

Not to change the subject, but that's a very interesting method of making a dust hood for a miter saw - looks like it collects quite a large percentage of the sawdust. May be worth some experimentation - rather than a full width piece of plastic, I wonder if one that's a whole bunch of little strips hanging down, kind of like the door curtains that you see, would work?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike not to minimize what you have done, it's well thought out. However, being a little on the frugal side I see you incorporating several pieces of hardware and tools that, in my opinion add cost and are not really necessary to make face frames in this manner. I watch a really nice video the other day, where the host shows how to construct a base cabinet from start to finish. He had a very simple and elegant system for joining the face frames. It is nothing more than what looked like a half sheet of plywood with two 1x'S forming a 90°. The table (plywood) was tilted at an ~45°. He placed two pieces of the face frame in the 90° pocket, uses just one face clamp to keep the two pieces flush and screws them together. Rotates the pieces (assembly) counter clockwise and adds the next component. 

The angled jig (table for lack of a better descriptor) made it easy to see, hold and keep the pieces aligned. It only required one face frame clamp to hold the pieces in place and flush for screwing. This would be an alternative for someone who doesn't have an assembly table set-up already and/or doesn't have the "T"-track and clamps available.

The system is quick, simple and accurate. I wish I could find the link (I'll keep looking). 

Anyway, nice design.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow your a pro at this Mike . Wish I could hang out with you for a day to learn this stuff hands on


Call me and we will go at the same time. If you miss anything while mowing the yard I will be glad to fill you in. :wink:


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Mike, that's a nice jig. BTW, what have you covered the red handles of the clamps with? I have the same clamps and sometimes they feel very slippery due to sweat.
Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

andymanusa said:


> Hi Mike, that's a nice jig. BTW, what have you covered the red handles of the clamps with? I have the same clamps and sometimes they feel very slippery due to sweat.
> Thanks.


Grip tape used by golfers to improve their grip. I got it at Dick's Sporting Goods (in the golf equipment section). Works great.


----------

